# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ

## Μ1994

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι καινούριο μέλος. Γράφω εδώ χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη αν είναι αποπραγματοποίηση-αποπροσωποποίηση αυτό που παθαίνω. Είμαι φοιτήτρια ψυχολογίας. Ξέρω αρκετά πράγματα με αποτέλεσμα να ασχολούμαι συνέχεια με την εσωτερική μου κατάσταση. Πριν από ένα μήνα περίπου ενώ ήμουν με το αγόρι μου κι ενώ τον κοίταγα, σαν να έθεσα στον εαυτό μου το ερώτημα ποιός είναι αυτός? είχα βεβαια επίγνωση του ποιος είναι. Με τρόμαξε πάρα πολύ αυτή η σκέψη και απο εκείνη τη μέρα άρχισα να το κάνω συνέχεια. Σαν να επικεντρωνομαι υπερβολικά στη σκέψη μου και να παρατηρώ υπερβολικά πολύ τα πράγματα μέχρι π μ φαίνονται ξένα και τον εαυτό μου μέχρι που μου φαίνεται ξένος και αυτός, σαν να χάνεται, σαν να αδειάζω. αυτό μου δημιουργεί μια πολύ άσχημη αίσθηση που με κάνει να θέλω να φύγω απο τον εαυτό μου. Πριν από ένα χρόνο ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία λόγω κρίσεων πανικού. Ανα διαστήματα τρωω σκαλώματα οτι πάσχω απο κάτι. Ο μεγαλύτερος μου φόβος είναι η σχιζοφρένεια. Κάθε φορά π σκέφτομαι η αναφέρομαι σε αυτήν με λούζει κρύος ιδρώτας. όλη αυτή η κατάσταση με οδηγεί σε πολύ περίεργες σκέψεις που με τρομάζουν εκ νέου. Για παράδειγμα σκέφτομαι τι είναι το μυαλό, η γλώσσα, γιατί μιλάω και τι θελω να πω. κάποιες φορές το σκέφτομαι τόσο πολύ που νιώθω σαν ενα κουτί. Ο ψυχοθεραπευτής μου ισχυρίζεται οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθω σχιζοφρένεια, τον έχω πρήξει, όμως εγώ τα ερμηνεύω όλα σαν συμπτώματα του ότι οδεύω προσ τα εκει. Επίσης ασχολούμαι συνέχεια με τα υπαρξιακά και μπαίνω σε διάφορα σαιτ. Εχω διαβασει ότι αν βιώνεις υπαρξιακή κρίση και δν βγεις μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ψυχωτικές καταστάσεις. έχω επίσης φοβίες ότι μπορει να τρελαθώ και να σκοτώσω κάποιο δικό μου άνθρωπο ή να κάνω κάτι κακό. Μπαίνω καθε λίγο και λιγάκι και διαβαζω διάφορα ποστ εδω που με ανακουφίζουν παροδικά. Αυτό π με σκοτώνει περισσότερο εκτός από όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις είναι ότι φοβάμαι μην πιστέψω στο τέλος οτι ειναι ονειρο αυτό που ζω και μετα δεν μπορει να με πεισει κανεις για το αντίθετο. Τέλος να αναφέρω ότι όταν κάνω κάτι ξεχνιέμαι και όταν ξεχνιέμαι ειναι σαν να υπενθυμίζω στον εαυτό μου : " Ωπ μηπως δεν είσαι πραγματική? Τι είσαι ? είναι αληθεια ότι ζεις?" Aσχολούμαι τόσο πολύ με αυτά που ξυπνάω στον υπνο μου και αναρωτιεμαι οχι ποια ειμαι, αλλά τι είμαι.. είναι τρελο. Έχω κουραστεί και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω αν μου συμβαίνει αιφνίδια ή αν το επαναφέρω εγώ σαν σκέψη, αν και τείνω στο δεύτερο.

ΥΓ. Δεν εχω κανενα πλάνο για τη ζωή μου και δεν θέλω μάλλον να ασχοληθω με την ψυχολογία. Σύμφωνα με τον ψυχολόγο μου αυτό είναι το πυρηνικό μου πρόβλημα. 

Συγχωρέστε με για το μεγάλο κείμενο και την συγκεχυμένη γραφή. Φοβάμαι.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Μ1994

Επίσης ο ψυχολόγος μου λέει ότι δεν είναι καν νευρωτικό το άγχος που έχω, όμως εγώ αμφιβάλλω γιατι με απασχολέι όλη μέρα κάθε μέρα. Σκεφτομαι τα παντα σε βάθος και σαν να σταματάει η ροη της ζωής και να γινεται ενα στιγμιαιο τακ που δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα ενώ ταυτόχρονα μπορεί να μιλάω να δουλεύω ή να διαβάζω. Αλλα το κάνω μόνη μου. Επίσης νιώθω φόβο όταν σκέφτομαι για την ύπαρξη μου, το τί σημαίνει "ειμαι", για το ότι νιώθω, σκέφτομαι. Είναι φυσιολογικό να με φοβίζουν αυτά τα πράγματα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Εχω φρικάρει. Νομίζω ότι ο οργανισμός μου σαν αντίδραση θα κάνει ψυχωση συνέχεια και σαν να προσπαθω να κρατηθω από αυτό. Κουράστηκα να παλεύω με το κεφάλι μου

----------


## Μ1994

Παιδιά έχω πολλή αναγκη να μου απαντήσει κάποιος

----------


## elis

Σε ολα εχεισ δικιο εγω εχω σχιζοφρενεια μη στεναχωριεσαι δεν τιποτα τρομερο κι εξω απο την ανθρωπινη φυση εσυ μια χαρα θα εισαι οι αλλοι δε θα σ φερονται καλα επισησ εγω που εχω σχιζο βλεπω ολη τη νεολαια σα να σασ πατησε λεωφορειο ειστε το μεγαλωμα σου να κοιταξεισ γτ οι γονεισ κανουν πολλα παιχνιδια στην ελλαδα

----------


## Natalia_sups

Απο οσα μου περιγραφεις ναι, μοιαζει πραγματι να ειναι αποπραγματοποιηση/αποπροσωποποιηση. Και αφου εισαι και φοιτητρια ψυχολογιας λογικα ξερεις οτι πολλοι ανθρωποι το παθαινουν οταν εχουν πολυ στρες η οταν εχουν τα νορμαλ σκαμπαναβασματα διαθεσης που μπορει να εχει κανεις στη ζωη του. Ειναι κοινο συμπτωμα μαζι με το αγχος η την καταθλιψη. Γενικα ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι μεγαλο ποσοστο των ανθρωπων το παθαινει εστω μια φορα στη ζωη του, χωρις να συνεπαγεται αυτο καποια ψυχικη ασθενεια...ετσι επειδη ξυπνησανε στραβα. Απλα αλλος δινει λιγοτερη σημασια αλλος λιγοτερη...οποιος εστιαζει πολυ στο πως αισθανεται και ξερει να εντοπιζει πιο στοχευμενα το πως αισθανεται και τι σκεφτεται φρικαρει και ασχολειται παραπανω...οποιος δεν μπορει να εντοπισει στοχευμενα το πως αισθανεται τι σκεφτεται και μονο το βιωνει, μπορει και να το βιωσει απλα ως κακοκεφια και να του περασει. Γιατι το θεμα με την αποπροσωποποιηση αποπραγματοποιηση αυτο ειναι, οσο πιο πολυ ασχολεισαι με αυτο, τοσο επιμενει. Αν μαθεις να αποσπας την προσοχη σου με κατι αλλο που σε απορροφα η σου τραβαει το ενδιαφερον θα υποχωρησει...χωρια που εντεινεται με το εξτρα στρες το οποιο προκαλεις στον εαυτο σου με το να εστιάζεις στο οτι το παθαινεις και με το τι μπορει να συμβαινει και με το να φοβασαι οτι τρελενεσαι κλπ...
Ετσι αγχωνεσαι πιο πολυ, το αγχος στο προκαλει πιο πολυ, και μετα αγχωνεσαι που το εχεις ακομα κλπ...φαυλος κυκλος δλδ..Το εχω βιωσει προσωπικα και καταλαβαινω οτι ο λογος που με φρικαρε τοσο, και ο λογος που σε φρικαρει κι εσενα τοσο, ειναι η υπερβολικη ενδο/αυτοσκοπηση.
Η σχιζοφρενεια ειδικα, καμια μα καμια σχεση δεν έχει με οσα περιγραφεις...ουτε οι ψυχωσεις οποιουδηποτε ειδους εχουν καποια σχεση με αυτο που περιγραφεις...
Απλα σε βλεπω υπερβολικα αγχώδη. Δεν ειμαι ουτε ψυχολογος, ουτε ψυχιατρος, ουτε μπορω να ξέρω με σιγουριά, αλλα πιστευω (και το τονιζω πως αυτο ειναι γνώμη) το χειροοοοτερο αν/ισως/μηπως που θα μπορουσες να εχεις ειναι αγχωδη διαταραχη. Που και παλι δεν περιγραφεις αρκετα συμπτωματα, δεν παιζει ουτε αυτο εφοσον περιοριζεται στο φρικαρισμα με την αποπροσωποποιηση μεσα στο μυαλο σου. Απλα σκαλιζεις υπερβολικα τις ιδιες σου τις σκεψεις...τοοοοσο απλα. Και επειδη καθολικες αληθειες δεν υπαρχουν, ουτε απαντησεις σε υπαρξιακα ερωτηματα, λογικο ειναι να φρικαρεις ερχομενη αντιμετωπη με υπαρξιακα αδιεξοδα. Ακουσε εκει τι ειναι το μυαλο, τι ειναι η γλωσσα, τι ειναι οι σκεψεις... :P
Απο που ερχομαστε, που παμε; :P
Με συγχωρεις που αστειευομαι απλα θελω να σου δειξω ποσο υπερβολικα φιλοδοξο ειναι να θες απαντησεις σε τετοια ερωτηματα και να το σκαλιζεις...
Ειχα κι εγω παρομοια φρικαρισματα. Εγω δεν ηθελα να κοιταχτω κι ολας στον καθρευτη τοτε. Επειδη εβλεπα την αντανακλαση μου και σκεφτομουν "εγω ειμαι αυτη; Τωρα αυτο το σωμα κουνιεται, αλλα η σκεψη την οποια κανω τωρα που ειναι; Που ειναι το "εγω" μου; Σε αυτο το κεφαλι; Θα μπορουσε να ειναι αλλου; Τι ειναι η σκεψη μου; Μπορει να υπαρχει χωρις αυτο το σωμα; Ειμαι μια ψυχη; Ειμαι αυτο το σωμα; Αν ειμαι αυτο το σωμα πως γινεται να σκεφτομαι; Τι ειμαι; Που ειναι η εδρα της συνειδησης μου;" και φρικαρα αγρια...νομιζω μου εριξα και κανα χαστουκι, ετσι πειραματικα, λολ...
Με τον καιρο παντως οσο συμφιλιωθηκα με την κατασταση και επαψα να εστιαζω σε αυτο ως κατι το κακο και αρχισα να μη δινω σημασια, να μην ασχολουμαι, ξεθωριασε και περασε...ειλικρινα στο υποσχομαι, αυτο και μονο αρκει για να καλυτερεψει η κατασταση. Το να εμπιστευτεις τον εαυτο σου οτι δεν εισαι τρελη και να αφεθεις, να χαλαρωσεις λιγακι. Για να καταλαβεις ακομα οταν στρεσαρομαι πολυ η οταν εχω τις μαυρες μου παει να μου συμβει/μου συμβαινει καπως, αλλα δεν δινω καθολου σημασια και περιοριζεται ευκολα, φευγει, το ξεχνω... :)

Το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να μην σκεφτεσαι μια πολικη αρκουδα οταν σου λενε "μη σκεφτεσαι πολικες αρκουδες", αλλα ρε παιδακι μου, μην το σκεφτεσαι οτι παθαινεις αποπροσωποποιηση/αποπραγματοποιηση και θα περασει η ρημαδα...σου εγγυωμαι οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα απο αυτα που φοβασαι.
Οσοι το παθαινουν εχουν ακομα και τους ιδιους φοβους με εσενα. 
Εγω μια περιοδο που το ειχα φοβομουν οτι μου στριβει, ρωτησα ανεπισημα τον ψυχιατρο ενος κοντινου προσωπου που εχει οντως θεμα τι μου γινεται, και μου ειπε δεν εχω τιποτα. Ειχα φοβηθει κι εγω για σχιζοφρενειες και τετοια. Και ενα αλλο μελος εδω που ειχε αποπροσωποποιηση/αποπραγματοποιηση τον ιδιο φοβο ειχε...

Μην φοβασαι τιποτα... :)

----------


## Μ1994

.....

Ισως ακουστει υπερβολικο αλλα δεν μπορω να σ στειλω πμ για να εκφραστω
Σου ειμαι ευγνωμων, περασα μια πολυ δυσκολη στιγμη! Σε ευχαριστω που με εκανες να κλαψω ενω τοσο καιρο δεν μπορω να εκτονωθω.

Σε ευχαριστω! Να σαι παντα καλα!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> .....
> 
> Ισως ακουστει υπερβολικο αλλα δεν μπορω να σ στειλω πμ για να εκφραστω
> Σου ειμαι ευγνωμων, περασα μια πολυ δυσκολη στιγμη! Σε ευχαριστω που με εκανες να κλαψω ενω τοσο καιρο δεν μπορω να εκτονωθω.
> 
> Σε ευχαριστω! Να σαι παντα καλα!


Να εισαι καλα...ειδες, το λες και μονη σου ειχες αναγκη να εκτονωθεις, απλα πιεζεσαι πολυ.
Αν νιωθεις ποτε την αναγκη να το συζητησεις εδω ειμαστε, αν και στο λεω, το καλυτερο που θα μπορουσες να κανεις ειναι απλα να αφεθεις και να μην ασχοληθεις αλλο, να το αγνοησεις οσο μπορεις...χωρις να πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου οτι "πρεπει" να νιωθεις καπως αλλιως η να σκεφτεσαι καπως αλλιως σωνει και καλα. 
Αυτο που δεν θα αγνοουσα στη θεση σου απο την αλλη, θα ηταν οι λογοι που με κανουν να αγχωνομαι και να στενοχωριεμαι τοσο πολυ σε σημειο να παθαινω αποπροσωποποιηση...εκει χρειαζεσαι ισως λιγη προσωπικη φροντιδα. Το θεμα ειναι να απαλλαγείς απο την ριζα του προβληματος οχι απο το συμπτωμα...ειναι σαν να εισαι αρρωστη και αντι να παιρνεις αντιβιωση να ασχολεισαι με το να ριχνεις τον πυρετο μονο...αν δεν σε ικανοποιει κατι προσπαθησε να το αλλαξεις...αν αισθανεσαι υπερβολικο αγχος βρες τροπο να εκτονωνεσαι και να το διαχειριζεσαι αλλιως...αφου εχεις και ψυχοθεραπευτη θα το βρεις. Αμα θελεις καντου μια κουβεντα για το πως νιωθεις/τι σε πιεζει περα απο την καθαυτο αποπροσωποποιηση, ισως βοηθησει κι αυτο...

----------


## elis

Εγω αυτο που ηθελα να πω οτι κ να σου στριψει υπαρχουν κολπα που θα εισαι κυκλοφορισιμη οι αλλοι δεν ξερω τι θα κανουν γτ χαλαει η εμφανιση μη στεναχωριεσαι η ναταλια στα λεει καλα εγω αντρασ ειμαι εχω αλλα προβληματα

----------


## elis

Να στα πω κι ολασ θα μαθεισ να ξεχωριζεισ ποτε μιλασ λογικα κ ποτε οχι κ θα το παιζεισ τρελλη οποτε θελεισ

----------


## στελιος66

Καλησπέρα! Εχουν απόλυτο δίκιο οι προλαλήσαντες,αυτό που νιώθεις είναι απλώς ένα σύμπτωμα του άγχους και της κατάθλιψης. Οταν αυτά υποχωρούν εξαφανίζεται μαζί τους και αυτό που περιγράφεις. Μην στενοχωριέσαι καθόλου,απλά μην του δίνεις σημασία όσο μπορείς,προσπάθησε επίσης να απασχολείς το μυαλό σου με πράγματα και ασχολίες που σου αρέσουν. Μπορείς να δείς και δικά μου παλιά πόστ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε ξερω αν με πιστευεις η οχι αλλα αν πραγματι ταιριαζεις με καπιον ουτε η σχιζοφρενεια μπορει να σταθει εμποδιο στην επικοινωνια του μαζι σου

μπορει ομως να σταθει εμποδιο αν δε το πιστευεις αυτο που λεω.

----------


## elis

Εγω εχω σχιζοφρενεια μια χαρα την πεφτω σε ολεσ τισ μοντελεσ κ μια χαρα συννενοουμαστε

----------


## diamont

Όλα θα πάνε καλά, μην ανησυχείς.. Αγωγή, θεραπεία, αυτοβελτίωση :)

----------


## elis

Τα κανω αυτα αλλα πεφτω σε αδιεξοδα

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Καλησπέρα. Είμαι καινούριο μέλος. Γράφω εδώ χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη αν είναι αποπραγματοποίηση-αποπροσωποποίηση αυτό που παθαίνω. Είμαι φοιτήτρια ψυχολογίας. Ξέρω αρκετά πράγματα με αποτέλεσμα να ασχολούμαι συνέχεια με την εσωτερική μου κατάσταση. Πριν από ένα μήνα περίπου ενώ ήμουν με το αγόρι μου κι ενώ τον κοίταγα, σαν να έθεσα στον εαυτό μου το ερώτημα ποιός είναι αυτός? είχα βεβαια επίγνωση του ποιος είναι. Με τρόμαξε πάρα πολύ αυτή η σκέψη και απο εκείνη τη μέρα άρχισα να το κάνω συνέχεια. Σαν να επικεντρωνομαι υπερβολικά στη σκέψη μου και να παρατηρώ υπερβολικά πολύ τα πράγματα μέχρι π μ φαίνονται ξένα και τον εαυτό μου μέχρι που μου φαίνεται ξένος και αυτός, σαν να χάνεται, σαν να αδειάζω. αυτό μου δημιουργεί μια πολύ άσχημη αίσθηση που με κάνει να θέλω να φύγω απο τον εαυτό μου. Πριν από ένα χρόνο ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία λόγω κρίσεων πανικού. Ανα διαστήματα τρωω σκαλώματα οτι πάσχω απο κάτι. Ο μεγαλύτερος μου φόβος είναι η σχιζοφρένεια. Κάθε φορά π σκέφτομαι η αναφέρομαι σε αυτήν με λούζει κρύος ιδρώτας. όλη αυτή η κατάσταση με οδηγεί σε πολύ περίεργες σκέψεις που με τρομάζουν εκ νέου. Για παράδειγμα σκέφτομαι τι είναι το μυαλό, η γλώσσα, γιατί μιλάω και τι θελω να πω. κάποιες φορές το σκέφτομαι τόσο πολύ που νιώθω σαν ενα κουτί. Ο ψυχοθεραπευτής μου ισχυρίζεται οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθω σχιζοφρένεια, τον έχω πρήξει, όμως εγώ τα ερμηνεύω όλα σαν συμπτώματα του ότι οδεύω προσ τα εκει. Επίσης ασχολούμαι συνέχεια με τα υπαρξιακά και μπαίνω σε διάφορα σαιτ. Εχω διαβασει ότι αν βιώνεις υπαρξιακή κρίση και δν βγεις μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ψυχωτικές καταστάσεις. έχω επίσης φοβίες ότι μπορει να τρελαθώ και να σκοτώσω κάποιο δικό μου άνθρωπο ή να κάνω κάτι κακό. Μπαίνω καθε λίγο και λιγάκι και διαβαζω διάφορα ποστ εδω που με ανακουφίζουν παροδικά. Αυτό π με σκοτώνει περισσότερο εκτός από όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις είναι ότι φοβάμαι μην πιστέψω στο τέλος οτι ειναι ονειρο αυτό που ζω και μετα δεν μπορει να με πεισει κανεις για το αντίθετο. Τέλος να αναφέρω ότι όταν κάνω κάτι ξεχνιέμαι και όταν ξεχνιέμαι ειναι σαν να υπενθυμίζω στον εαυτό μου : " Ωπ μηπως δεν είσαι πραγματική? Τι είσαι ? είναι αληθεια ότι ζεις?" Aσχολούμαι τόσο πολύ με αυτά που ξυπνάω στον υπνο μου και αναρωτιεμαι οχι ποια ειμαι, αλλά τι είμαι.. είναι τρελο. Έχω κουραστεί και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω αν μου συμβαίνει αιφνίδια ή αν το επαναφέρω εγώ σαν σκέψη, αν και τείνω στο δεύτερο.
> 
> ΥΓ. Δεν εχω κανενα πλάνο για τη ζωή μου και δεν θέλω μάλλον να ασχοληθω με την ψυχολογία. Σύμφωνα με τον ψυχολόγο μου αυτό είναι το πυρηνικό μου πρόβλημα. 
> 
> Συγχωρέστε με για το μεγάλο κείμενο και την συγκεχυμένη γραφή. Φοβάμαι.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Μην φοβάσαι, πάθαινα κρίσεις αποπροσωποίησης-αποπραγματοποίησης από μικρό παιδι.
Θυμάμαι,εκεί που έπαιζα ανέμελα με τα άλλα παιδιά,αισθανόμουν ξαφνικά μια σκοτοδίνη,σαν να γίνεται ο κόσμος ψεύτικος,σαν να χάνει την πραγματικότητά του και να μετατρέπεται σε όνειρο.
Αυτό δεν ήταν το χειρότερο όμως.Το χειρότερο ήταν ότι συνοδευόταν από μιά αίσθηση καταδίκης,δικής μου και του κόσμου όλου.Σαν να είμαστε όλοι καταδικασμένοι σε ένα ψέμα.
Όσο περνούσαν τα χρόνια,ολοένα και αραίωναν αυτές οι κρίσεις και πλέον είναι σπάνιες.Μάλλον επειδή τα τελευταία χρόνια όλη μου η ύπαρξη είναι κατειλημμένη απ'την κατάθλιψη/αγχώδη διαταραχή.

Εδώ ένα απόσπασμα σχετικό με την αποπραγματοποίηση από ένα αγαπημένο μου βιβλίο
''Ημουνα γύρω στα 12 και έπρεπε να πάω στο κατάστημα του πατέρα μου διασχίζοντας ένα μεγάλο πάρκο,μια μακρινή,πληκτική διαδρομή.Υποθέτω πως φοβόμουνα κι'ολας.Δεν μου άρεσε,ιδιαίτερα όταν σκοτείνιαζε.
Αρχισα να παίζω ένα παιχνίδι για να περάσω την ώρα μου.Ξερετε πως τα παιδιά μετρούν τις πλάκες ή ανεβαίνουν στα εμπόδια του πεζοδρομίου...έτσι βρήκα αυτόν τον τρόπο να περάσω την ώρα μου.
Μου φάνηκε πως αν κοίταζα αρκετή ώρα το περιβάλλον,θα συγχωνευόμουνα μαζί του και θα εξαφανιζόμουνα,σαν να ήταν ο χώρος άδειος και να είχα εξαφανιστεί.Είναι σαν να πείθεις τον εαυτό σου να νιώσει πως δεν ξέρεις ποιός είσαι ή πού είσαι.
Σαν να συγχωνεύεσαι, ας πούμε, με όλον τον διάκοσμο.Σε λίγο όμως το φοβάσαι,γιατί αρχίζει να παρουσιάζεται χωρίς προσπάθεια.Περπατώ κάπου και ξαφνικά νιώθω να συγχωνεύομαι με το τοπίο.Τότε νιώθω τρομοκρατημένη και αρχίζω να επαναλαμβάνω το όνομά μου ξανά και ξανά για να επαναφερθώ στην ζωή, σαν να λέμε.''

----------


## Alice_1990

> Μην φοβάσαι, πάθαινα κρίσεις αποπροσωποίησης-αποπραγματοποίησης από μικρό παιδι.
> Θυμάμαι,εκεί που έπαιζα ανέμελα με τα άλλα παιδιά,αισθανόμουν ξαφνικά μια σκοτοδίνη,σαν να γίνεται ο κόσμος ψεύτικος,σαν να χάνει την πραγματικότητά του και να μετατρέπεται σε όνειρο.
> Αυτό δεν ήταν το χειρότερο όμως.Το χειρότερο ήταν ότι συνοδευόταν από μιά αίσθηση καταδίκης,δικής μου και του κόσμου όλου.Σαν να είμαστε όλοι καταδικασμένοι σε ένα ψέμα.
> Όσο περνούσαν τα χρόνια,ολοένα και αραίωναν αυτές οι κρίσεις και πλέον είναι σπάνιες.Μάλλον επειδή τα τελευταία χρόνια όλη μου η ύπαρξη είναι κατειλημμένη απ'την κατάθλιψη/αγχώδη διαταραχή.
> 
> Εδώ ένα απόσπασμα σχετικό με την αποπραγματοποίηση από ένα αγαπημένο μου βιβλίο
> ''Ημουνα γύρω στα 12 και έπρεπε να πάω στο κατάστημα του πατέρα μου διασχίζοντας ένα μεγάλο πάρκο,μια μακρινή,πληκτική διαδρομή.Υποθέτω πως φοβόμουνα κι'ολας.Δεν μου άρεσε,ιδιαίτερα όταν σκοτείνιαζε.
> Αρχισα να παίζω ένα παιχνίδι για να περάσω την ώρα μου.Ξερετε πως τα παιδιά μετρούν τις πλάκες ή ανεβαίνουν στα εμπόδια του πεζοδρομίου...έτσι βρήκα αυτόν τον τρόπο να περάσω την ώρα μου.
> Μου φάνηκε πως αν κοίταζα αρκετή ώρα το περιβάλλον,θα συγχωνευόμουνα μαζί του και θα εξαφανιζόμουνα,σαν να ήταν ο χώρος άδειος και να είχα εξαφανιστεί.Είναι σαν να πείθεις τον εαυτό σου να νιώσει πως δεν ξέρεις ποιός είσαι ή πού είσαι.
> Σαν να συγχωνεύεσαι, ας πούμε, με όλον τον διάκοσμο.Σε λίγο όμως το φοβάσαι,γιατί αρχίζει να παρουσιάζεται χωρίς προσπάθεια.Περπατώ κάπου και ξαφνικά νιώθω να συγχωνεύομαι με το τοπίο.Τότε νιώθω τρομοκρατημένη και αρχίζω να επαναλαμβάνω το όνομά μου ξανά και ξανά για να επαναφερθώ στην ζωή, σαν να λέμε.''


Καλησπέρα! Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω ποιο είναι το βιβλίο το οποίο αναφέρεις. Υποφέρω 3 ολόκληρους μήνες απο αποπραγματοποίηση. Έχει ελαφρύνει βέβαια σε σχέση με την αρχή αλλά ακόμα υπάρχει αυτή η αίσθηση. Βαρέθηκα να είναι εκεί, ακόμα και σαν κατακάθι. Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Καλησπέρα! Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω ποιο είναι το βιβλίο το οποίο αναφέρεις. Υποφέρω 3 ολόκληρους μήνες απο αποπραγματοποίηση. Έχει ελαφρύνει βέβαια σε σχέση με την αρχή αλλά ακόμα υπάρχει αυτή η αίσθηση. Βαρέθηκα να είναι εκεί, ακόμα και σαν κατακάθι. Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


3 μήνες?..Εεεε....Τί εννοείς?...Αδιάλειπτα?...Παίρ νεις κάποια φάρμακα?Εμένα αυτές οι κρίσεις διαρκουσαν λίγα λεπτά.

Το βιβλίο είναι Ο Διχασμένος Εαυτός του Ρόναλντ Λαίνγκ και το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα σε όλους τους ομοιοπαθείς.

----------


## στελιος66

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση,αλλά το βιβλίο πραγματεύευεται την ασθένεια της σχιζοφρένειας και όχι την αποπροσωποποίηση-αποπραγματοποίηση,ως συμπτώματα της αγχώδους διαταραχής ή της κατάθλιψης.

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση,αλλά το βιβλίο πραγματεύευεται την ασθένεια της σχιζοφρένειας και όχι την αποπροσωποποίηση-αποπραγματοποίηση,ως συμπτώματα της αγχώδους διαταραχής ή της κατάθλιψης.


To βιβλίο πραγματεύεται διάφορα περιστατικά ασθενών με ψυχώσεις και αγχώδεις διαταραχες και προσεγγίζει εν γένει την σχιζοειδή κατάσταση...Αναφέρονται και περιστατικά αποπραγματοποίησης-αποπροσωποίησης, αλλά φυσικά αυτό δεν είναι το κύριο αντικείμενο του βιβλίου...Είναι must ανάγνωσμα για όσους πάσχουν από κάθε είδους ψυχιατρικές διαταραχές.

----------


## Μ1994

Καλησπέρα! Σου ξαναστέλνω γιατι μ συνεχιζει αυτο το πραγμα και ηθελα να σε ρωτησω ποσο καιρο σ κρατησε γιατι εχει αρχισει να μου γινεται ψιλοεμμονουλα μαζί με τα υπαρξιακα και τεομαζω παρα πολυ! Ο Ψ μ ειπε οτι αν συμεχισω να μην ασχολουμαι με την πραγματικη ζωη μπορει να παγιωθει! Ειλικρινα νιωθω οτι δε θα μπορεσω ποτε ξανα να δω τη ζωη απο την αλλη πλευρα απο τη στιγμη που σκεφτηκ αυτα τα πραγματα! Απο την αλλη ακομα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι το παθαινω αιφνιδια ! Πιο πολυ σαν ιδεοληψια μοιαζει! Η να το προκαλω μονη μου.. και ολες αυτες οι πραδοξες σκεψεις πως φευγουν; Ειλικρινα δε νιωθω οτι ειναι τα φαρμακα η λυση αλλα ειναι η πρωτη φορα ενω εχω ιστορικο κρισεων πανικου που νιωθω οτι βυθιζομαι και εγκλωβιζομαι στον εαυτο μου!

----------


## Μ1994

> Καλησπέρα! Σου ξαναστέλνω γιατι μ συνεχιζει αυτο το πραγμα και ηθελα να σε ρωτησω ποσο καιρο σ κρατησε γιατι εχει αρχισει να μου γινεται ψιλοεμμονουλα μαζί με τα υπαρξιακα και τεομαζω παρα πολυ! Ο Ψ μ ειπε οτι αν συμεχισω να μην ασχολουμαι με την πραγματικη ζωη μπορει να παγιωθει! Ειλικρινα νιωθω οτι δε θα μπορεσω ποτε ξανα να δω τη ζωη απο την αλλη πλευρα απο τη στιγμη που σκεφτηκ αυτα τα πραγματα! Απο την αλλη ακομα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι το παθαινω αιφνιδια ! Πιο πολυ σαν ιδεοληψια μοιαζει! Η να το προκαλω μονη μου.. και ολες αυτες οι πραδοξες σκεψεις πως φευγουν; Ειλικρινα δε νιωθω οτι ειναι τα φαρμακα η λυση αλλα ειναι η πρωτη φορα ενω εχω ιστορικο κρισεων πανικου που νιωθω οτι βυθιζομαι και εγκλωβιζομαι στον εαυτο μου!


. Αυτο ειναι το πιο τεομακτικο οτι φρικαρω με την υπαρξη μου

----------


## Yoco Choco

> . Αυτο ειναι το πιο τεομακτικο οτι φρικαρω με την υπαρξη μου


Υποθέτω απ'τό ψευδώνυμό σου πως είσαι 23-24 χρονών.
Κάπου εκεί ξεκίνησε και η δική μου κατρακύλα...Μέχρι τότε πάθαινα αλλεπάλληλες κρίσεις πανικού/αποπραγματοποίησης,αλλά πάντα κατάφερνα να συνέλθω..Τώρα φαίνεται να μην υπάρχει διέξοδος,αν και από τότε που ξεκίνησα φάρμακα και έκοψα τον καφέ,έχει μειωθεί σημαντικά η αποπραγματοποίηση...
Έχει παγιωθεί μια κατάσταση ληθαργική συνοδευόμενη από ένα απίστευτο βάρος στο στομάχι και αίσθηση ναυτίας 24/7.

Όταν δεν εκθέτουμε τον εαυτό μας στην πραγματικότητα και τριγυρνάμε διαρκώς στον κόσμο των σκέψεων και των φαντασιώσεων,όλα γίνονται λιγότερο πραγματικά...
Ξέρω τι συμβουλή να σου δώσω,αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω απ'την στιγμή που ξέρω ότι θα βοηθήσει και μένα και δεν την ακολουθώ...

----------


## Μ1994

Γιατί δεν την ακολουθεις τοτε;;

----------


## Μ1994

Δε γινεται να μην υπαρχει διεξοδος

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Γιατί δεν την ακολουθεις τοτε;;


Γιατί είμαι τεμπέλης και δειλός...
Αλλά κυρίως,γιατί θα χρειαστεί να θυσιάσω ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μου και να αλλοτριωθώ μέσα στον κόσμο και στα πράγματα.Αυτό το νευρωτικό κομμάτι που έχει εμμονή με την αλήθεια και την ειλικρίνεια(όπως την εννοεί το ίδιο φυσικά).

----------


## Μ1994

Που είσαι @Natalia_sups

----------


## Μ1994

Τρωω κι εγω αυτα τα σκαλωμΑτα αλλα δε νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια ειλικρινης γωνια σε αυτον τον κοσμο!!! Ποσο χρονων εισαι;

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Τρωω κι εγω αυτα τα σκαλωμΑτα αλλα δε νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια ειλικρινης γωνια σε αυτον τον κοσμο!!! Ποσο χρονων εισαι;


Old enough...33.

----------


## Μ1994

Ρε ουτε καν! Κι εμενα ο ψυχολογος μου λεει αυτο π λες εσυ! Οτι οσο δεν ασχολουμαι με την πραγματικη ζωη θα συμβαινει αυτο! Αλλο που φρικαρω και γραφω εδω και μπαινω και διαβαζω αλλα δε σε τσιτωνει εστω λιγο που οι ανθρωποι ΖΟΥΝ. Εχω γνωρισει πολλα ατομα με καταθλιψη και αγχωδεις (εμενα ο Ψ μ λεει οτι δεν πασχω απο κτι αν και δεν τον πιστευω απολυτα) κι εχω δει οτι υπαρχουν οντως ανθρωποι που το αντιμετωπιζουν ενεργητικα και αμφιβαλλω αν υποφερουν λιγοτερο!

----------


## Yoco Choco

> δε σε τσιτωνει εστω λιγο που οι ανθρωποι ΖΟΥΝ.


Δεν με τσιτώνει που βλέπω τους άλλους να ΖΟΥΝ...δεν έχω φθόνο μέσα μου.
Με συνθλίβει ωστόσο που δεν ΖΩ πλέον εγώ.
Νομίζω ο κόσμος έχει πεθάνει για μένα...αναντίστρεπτα.

----------


## Μ1994

Δεν ειναι θεμα φθονου! Ειναι κίνητρο ισως

----------


## elis

Θα σασ πω μια ιστορια να γελασετε εγω εχω ενα μαγαζι που παιρνω καφε οταν φευγω για δουλεια στο ιδιο μαγαζι παει κ μια κοπελα απο τον καναδα μασ λεει μια μερα αμα δεν πιω καφε δεν μπορω να μιλησω ελληνικα με δειχνει το αφεντικο κ λεει ουτε αυτοσ μπορει να μιλησει με κοιταει γυρναω τισ λεω καλα γι αυτο σκασ μην αγχωνεσαι ηρεμησε κατευθειαν καταλαβε οτι δε χρειαζεται να λεσ κ πολλα στην ελλαδα

----------


## elis

Εχω σχιζοφρενεια κ λεω ολη μερα μαλακιεσ

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Δεν ειναι θεμα φθονου! Ειναι κίνητρο ισως


Δεν αποτελεί κίνητρο για μένα το τί κάνουν οι άλλοι.
Ο κόσμος έχει ξεμείνει από καλούδια...τουλάχιστον απ'αυτά που θα μπορούσα να απολαύσω εγώ.

----------


## Μ1994

Ξερεις ποια ειναιβτα καλουδια που απολαμβανεις; Η το λες ετσι γενικα; Αν δεν ξερεις πρεπει να ψαξεις. Γιατι ουτε κι εγω ξερω τι μου γινεται αλλα οκ δεν ειναι λυση η καταθλιψη. Κατι θα υπαεχει ψαξε. Σορρυ για τον επιτακτικο τονο αλλα ειναι πολυ κριμα νεος ανθρωπος. Ο ηλιος βγαινει καθε μερα. Γιατι να σταματησουμε να τον βλεπουμε; Βαζω κ εμενα μεσα

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Ξερεις ποια ειναιβτα καλουδια που απολαμβανεις; Η το λες ετσι γενικα; Αν δεν ξερεις πρεπει να ψαξεις. Γιατι ουτε κι εγω ξερω τι μου γινεται αλλα οκ δεν ειναι λυση η καταθλιψη. Κατι θα υπαεχει ψαξε. Σορρυ για τον επιτακτικο τονο αλλα ειναι πολυ κριμα νεος ανθρωπος. Ο ηλιος βγαινει καθε μερα. Γιατι να σταματησουμε να τον βλεπουμε; Βαζω κ εμενα μεσα


Τί θα μπορούσε να κινητροδοτήσει έναν νέο άνθρωπο σήμερα?
Μια καλή δουλειά?...Ενα καλό αυτοκίνητο?...Λεφτά για ξόδεμα?...Φίλοι?...Μια σχέση?...Been there,done that...not anymore!
To τελευταίο καλούδι/καρότο που θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει κίνητρο γαι μένα,ήταν η ιδανική(όπως την έχω πλάσει εγώ) σχέση,αλλά πλέον ξέρω πως και να έρθει δεν θα μπορέσω να την απολαύσω,όπως δεν μπορώ να απολαύσω πλέον το αγαπημένο μου γλυκό απ'την στιγμή που με πονάει η κοιλιά μου.

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημέρα! Ποιός σας είπε ρε παιδιά ότι η αποπροσωποποίηση δεν περνάει; Κάντε λίγο υπομονή,ασχοληθείτε με πράγματα που σας αρέσουν και θα φύγει μόνη της,μην είστε τόσο απαισιόδοξοι!

----------


## Alice_1990

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Διαβάζω τα όσα γράφετε και συγγνώμη που θα σας το πω με τέτοιον τρόπο αλλά δείχνετε να μην καταλαβαίνετε γιατί σας συμβαίνει η αποπραγματοποίηση. Να τονίσω ότι είμαι ομοιοπαθούσα και εγώ εδώ και 3 μήνες. Με τα φάρμακα έχουν καλυτερεύσει τα συμπτώματα σε μεγάλο βαθμό όμως, δεν παύει να υπάρχει αυτός ο λήθαργος και η θολούρα στο μυαλό, καθώς και μια μικρή ανοικεία αίσθηση του περιβάλλοντος και του εαυτού. Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος από εσάς κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία, εάν κάνει σίγουρα ο γιατρός του θα του έχει εξηγήσει τι ακριβώς του συμβαίνει. Είδα ένα σχόλιο κάπου ότι προσπάθησε να βρεις τι σου λείπει αν είναι σχέση, φίλοι, λεφτά για ξόδεμα κλπ και κάντο. Δεν πάει έτσι. Η αποπραγματοποίηση αφορά καθαρά τον εαυτό μας, δεν εμπλέκει άλλους. Ούτε άμα κάνει κάποιος όλα αυτά θα γιατρευτεί. Πρέπει και το τονίζω αυτό να κάνετε πράγματα που κάνατε και στο παρελθόν και σας ευχαριστούσαν και σας έκαναν να ξεφεύγει το μυαλό σας. Αλλά η αποπραγματοποίηση συμβαίνει γιατί εμείς δεν τα έχουμε καλά με τον εαυτό μας. Εάν δλδ είχατε την τέλεια σχέση, την τέλεια δουλειά, τον τέλειο σύντροφο, τους τέλειους φίλους, πολλά λεφτά και παρ' όλα αυτά παθαίνατε αποπραγματοποίηση που θα το αποδίδατε ότι συμβαίνει; Στον εαυτό μας αποδίδεται. Η αποπραγματοποίηση έρχεται για να σου χτυπήσει ένα εσωτερικό καμπανάκι και να σου πει ότι δεν διαχειρίζεσαι σωστά κάτι. Είναι πολύ άσχημο σαν αίσθημα το ξέρω..το έχω ζήσει στο πετσί μου κυριολεκτικά. Όμως, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι να μην κολλάτε σε αυτήν την αίσθηση σαν αίσθηση..να ψάξετε να βρείτε την αληθινή αιτία που σας οδήγησε εκεί, τον καθένα ξεχωριστά, και να σκέφτεστε ότι όσο άσχημα και να νιώθετε κάποια μέρα θα είναι παρελθόν. Επίσης, μια πολύ καλή άσκηση για μείωση των συμπτωμάτων είναι το ποδήλατο. Εγώ επειδή μένω σε επαρχιακή πόλη μου είναι εύκολο να το χρησιμοποιώ. Θα νιώσετε για λίγο ζωντανοί εάν αφεθείτε πραγματικά. Επίσης, δεν εχει να κάνει η ηλικία. Και εγώ 23 είμαι και με έπιασε τώρα η κατρακύλα. Είναι με τις εμπειρίες που βιώνεις. Να έχετε μια όμορφη μέρα. Και να σκέφτεστε πάντα θετικά.☺

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μ1994

Εμενα πιο πιο πολυ με ανησυχει αν θα μου φυγουν αυτες οι τοσο περιεργες υπαρξιακες σκεψεις που κανω και μου προκαλουν τρομο.. η γνωμη σου;

----------


## στελιος66

Μπράβο ρε Αλίκη!!Αν και δεν σε γνωρίζω έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.Δεν το βάζουμε κάτω έτσι απλά,ούτε παραδίδουμε τα όπλα αμαχητί! Μπόρα είναι και θα περάσει κι'αυτή όπως πέρασαν κι'άλλες τόσες φορές.Θα φύγουν τα βαριά σύννεφα και θα λάμψει και πάλι ο ήλιος!!

----------


## στελιος66

Μ1994 έχεις διαβάσει παλιά μου πόστ;

----------


## Μ1994

Οχι! Μπορεις να μου παραθεσεις;

----------


## Μ1994

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## στελιος66

Μπορείς να μπείς στο προφίλ μου και να τα διαβάσεις. Αν αντιμετωπίσεις δυσκολία πές μου.

----------


## στελιος66

Κάνεις κλικ πάνω στο όνομα και βγαίνουν πινακάκια.Ενα από αυτά αναφέρεται σε παλιά πόστ.

----------


## Yoco Choco

Δεν διαφωνώ σε κάτι από αυτά που λετε Αλίκη και M1994.
Αλλά μην κρίνετε εξ´ιδίων τα αλλότρια.
Και εγώ στην ηλικία σας είχα τα σωματικά και ψυχικά αποθέματα να προσπαθώ για κάτι καλύτερο,αλλά πόσο θέλει για να καταλάβεις ότι είναι ατελέσφορο όλο αυτό.
Απ´τα 22 δεν έχω συνέλθει ακόμα,και είμαι 33 τώρα.
Αισθάνομαι σαν να προσπαθώ να ανανήψω ένα πτώμα που έχει πεθάνει εδώ και χρόνια.Ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να επανέλθει,αλλά εξακολουθώ να πιέζω τον θώρακα και να του δίνω ανάσα.Πόσο ψυχοφθόρο είναι όλο αυτό?
Κάθομαι στον ήλιο αυτή την στιγμή...το φώς είναι εκτυφλωτικό,αλλά δεν αισθάνομαι την παραμικρή ζωντάνια...Σαν να είναι ένα κουφάρι ειναι ο ήλιος...Ξέρω ότι είναι πλάνη όλο αυτό και οτι θα μπορούσε ο ήλιος να είναι πηγή ζωντάνιας και προοπτικής,αλλά το ότι το καταλαβαίνω αυτό,δεν αλλάζει στο ελάχιστο το πως νιώθω.
Νομίζετε πως ηθελημένα βρίσκεται κάποιος σ´αυτήν κατάσταση?
Νομίζετε πως δεν το έχει παλέψει αρκετά?
Τα ευχολόγια και οι θετικές ενέργειες δεν κάνουν τίποτα...Αν λειτουργούν για εσάς,χαιρομαι...πραγματικά.
Συνεχίστε να παλεύετε!...και εγω θα συνεχίσω την ανάνηψη.

----------


## Μ1994

Εισαι πολύ φωτεινο παραδειγμα και μπραβο σου ειλικρινα! Για σενα ηταν κομβικό το σημειο του θεου. Εγω ομως που δεν πιστευω και που νιωθω οτι θα ειναι κοροιδια να πω οτι πιστευω για να καθησυχαστω, φοβαμαι οτι αυτα τα ερωτηματα δεν θα βρουν πουε απαντηση! Ειναι αυτο το «τι ειμαι γιατι μιλαω απο που ειμαι» που ειναι πολυ βασανιστικο και φοβαμαι μην παγιωθει. Πες μ τη γνωμη σου

----------


## στελιος66

Λοιπόν κοίτα να δείς,αυτό που συνέβη σε'μένα δεν ήταν ότι με απασχολούσαν και με βασάνιζαν υπαρξιακά ερωτήματα. Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι μετά από πολύ έντονο άγχος άρχισα να νιώθω περίεργα με τον εαυτό μου. Ενιωθα σχεδόν τρομοκρατημένος με την ίδια μου την ύπαρξη. Θέλω να πώ ότι το βάσανό μου δεν ήταν ένα ερώτημα φιλοσοφικού χαρακτήρα,αλλά ένα βίωμα φόβου και περίεργης αίσθησης του εαυτού μου. Οσον αφορά το κεφάλαιο πίστη,αυτή δεν προηγήθηκε αλλά ακολούθησε τα γεγονότα. Ηταν δλδ σαν κάτι να γύρισε μέσα μου και ένοιωσα ΄ότι η θεραπεία μου δεν θα έρθει από ανθρώπους αλλά από κάπου αλλού!Εσύ ενοχλείσαι από καθαρά φιλοσοφικού χαρακτήρα ερωτήματα ή υπάρχει και κάτι βαθύτερο;

----------


## στελιος66

Να συμπληρώσω ότι δεν είμαι κατά της ιατρικής επιστήμης και των φαρμάκων,σε καμιά περίπτωση. Να σου πώ ότι έχω φίλο ψυχίατρο και μιλάμε τακτικά και για τέτοια θέματα.Οτι θέλεις στην διάθεσή σου πάντως. Ηθελα να σου στείλω και προσωπικό μνμ αλλά δεν γίνεται!!

----------


## Μ1994

Ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχολεισαι καταρχην! Λοιπον αλου πως εχει : εγω με την ψυχουεραπεία εχω βρει οτι για να αποφυγω πραγματ κανω εκδραμΤιση. Για παραδειγμα ο φοβος με τη σχιζοφρενεια ειναι ενας τροπος να σταματησω να ζω για τους αλλους και να μην προσπαθω μονιμα να ανταποκριθω στις προσδοκιες των αλλων! Απλα καθε φορα ο φοβος μου ειναι Παρα μα παρα πολυ ρεαλιστικος. Ο Ψ μ λεει οτι βαζω κατι στο μυαλο μου για να αποφυγω και αναλωνομαι σε αυτο! Απλα ο φοβος μου τωρα ειναι οντως πολυ ρεαλιστικος αφου ξεκινησα με ιατρικες ασθενειες που μπορουσε να αποδειχθει οτι δεν εχω, το πηγα στη σχιζο που ηταν πολυ πιο δυσκολο να αποδειχθει αλλα ειδα καποια στιγμη οτι δεν παθαινω και τωρα κανω αυτο με τα υπαρξιακα αφου οντως καποιος δεν μπορει να μου απαντησει στο τι ειμαι αν ζω και τι ειναι η ζωη. Αυτα μ λεει ο Ψ και τον πιστευω αλλα συνεχιζω να βομβαρδιζομαι με σκεψεις τετοιες π μ προκαλουν τρομο και ουσιαστικα με απορροφουν απο το να ζηω. Ουτως η αλλως τι ειναι ζωη για να τη ζησεις κιολας;

----------


## Alice_1990

> Ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχολεισαι καταρχην! Λοιπον αλου πως εχει : εγω με την ψυχουεραπεία εχω βρει οτι για να αποφυγω πραγματ κανω εκδραμΤιση. Για παραδειγμα ο φοβος με τη σχιζοφρενεια ειναι ενας τροπος να σταματησω να ζω για τους αλλους και να μην προσπαθω μονιμα να ανταποκριθω στις προσδοκιες των αλλων! Απλα καθε φορα ο φοβος μου ειναι Παρα μα παρα πολυ ρεαλιστικος. Ο Ψ μ λεει οτι βαζω κατι στο μυαλο μου για να αποφυγω και αναλωνομαι σε αυτο! Απλα ο φοβος μου τωρα ειναι οντως πολυ ρεαλιστικος αφου ξεκινησα με ιατρικες ασθενειες που μπορουσε να αποδειχθει οτι δεν εχω, το πηγα στη σχιζο που ηταν πολυ πιο δυσκολο να αποδειχθει αλλα ειδα καποια στιγμη οτι δεν παθαινω και τωρα κανω αυτο με τα υπαρξιακα αφου οντως καποιος δεν μπορει να μου απαντησει στο τι ειμαι αν ζω και τι ειναι η ζωη. Αυτα μ λεει ο Ψ και τον πιστευω αλλα συνεχιζω να βομβαρδιζομαι με σκεψεις τετοιες π μ προκαλουν τρομο και ουσιαστικα με απορροφουν απο το να ζηω. Ουτως η αλλως τι ειναι ζωη για να τη ζησεις κιολας;


Καλησπέρα! Θα σου λύσω εγώ την απορία σου σχετικά με τα υπαρξιακά ερωτήματα που σε απασχολούν. Όποιος πάσχει απο αποπραγματοποίηση πάνε πακέτο και αυτά μαζί. Ποιος είμαι,που είμαι, που πάω,γιατί ζω, τι είναι η ζωή,ο άνθρωπος, γιατί δεν νιώθω τίποτα,γιατί νιώθω σαν να έχω πεθάνει ενώ ζω; όλα μα όλα αυτά είναι "φυσιολογικά" σε αυτό που μας συμβαίνει. Εγώ τα είχα όλη μέρα κάθε μέρα τον 1ο μήνα σε τεράστιο βαθμό. Όλη μέρα σκέψεις ότι θα τρελαθώ, θα χάσω το μυαλό μου,θα χάσω επαφή με το περιβάλλον,θα πεθάνω. Όμως, με πολύ συζήτηση με τον ψυχίατρο και μια μικρή βοήθεια με φάρμακα έκαναν θαύματα. Τώρα είμαι εδώ σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο πλέον, έχω απαλλαγεί από όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις. Δεν σου λέω ότι είμαι εντελώς καλά. Αλλά έχει ηρεμήσει λίγο το κεφάλι μου. Συνήθως, η αποπραγματοποίηση δεν οφείλεται σε ένα πράγμα συγκεκριμένο ή γεγονός. Ειδικά εάν την έχεις καιρό. Πρέπει με την βοήθεια του γιατρού σου να ψάξεις βαθιά μέσα σου για να ανακαλύψεις τι την προκαλεί και να μην την πάθεις ξανά εννοείται. Θέλει χρόνο και πολύ υπομονή. Όμως, γεννηθήκαμε για να παλεύουμε σωστά; μια ακίνδυνη αίσθηση είναι στο κάτω κάτω. Τα όσα μας πληγώνουν και είναι μέσα μας είναι πολύ πιο σημαντικά από την ίδια την αποπραγματοποίηση αυτό να θυμάσαι. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Δεν διαφωνώ σε κάτι από αυτά που λετε Αλίκη και M1994.
> Αλλά μην κρίνετε εξ´ιδίων τα αλλότρια.
> Και εγώ στην ηλικία σας είχα τα σωματικά και ψυχικά αποθέματα να προσπαθώ για κάτι καλύτερο,αλλά πόσο θέλει για να καταλάβεις ότι είναι ατελέσφορο όλο αυτό.
> Απ´τα 22 δεν έχω συνέλθει ακόμα,και είμαι 33 τώρα.
> Αισθάνομαι σαν να προσπαθώ να ανανήψω ένα πτώμα που έχει πεθάνει εδώ και χρόνια.Ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να επανέλθει,αλλά εξακολουθώ να πιέζω τον θώρακα και να του δίνω ανάσα.Πόσο ψυχοφθόρο είναι όλο αυτό?
> Κάθομαι στον ήλιο αυτή την στιγμή...το φώς είναι εκτυφλωτικό,αλλά δεν αισθάνομαι την παραμικρή ζωντάνια...Σαν να είναι ένα κουφάρι ειναι ο ήλιος...Ξέρω ότι είναι πλάνη όλο αυτό και οτι θα μπορούσε ο ήλιος να είναι πηγή ζωντάνιας και προοπτικής,αλλά το ότι το καταλαβαίνω αυτό,δεν αλλάζει στο ελάχιστο το πως νιώθω.
> Νομίζετε πως ηθελημένα βρίσκεται κάποιος σ´αυτήν κατάσταση?
> Νομίζετε πως δεν το έχει παλέψει αρκετά?
> Τα ευχολόγια και οι θετικές ενέργειες δεν κάνουν τίποτα...Αν λειτουργούν για εσάς,χαιρομαι...πραγματικά.
> Συνεχίστε να παλεύετε!...και εγω θα συνεχίσω την ανάνηψη.


Καλησπέρα αγαπητέ/η. Τα "ευχόλογα" όπως λες και οι "θετικές ενέργειες" βοηθούν πολύ και δίνουν κουράγιο σε ανθρώπους που το έχουν ανάγκη. Καταλαβαίνω το πόσο υποφέρεις, καταλαβαίνω πόσα έχεις στερηθεί στην ζωή σου λόγω της αίσθησης αυτής και όλοι μπορούμε να σε καταλάβουμε είτε αυτό κρατάει για μέρες, για μήνες, για χρόνια..η αίσθηση είναι η ίδια σε όλους και είναι φρικτή. Επίσης, καταλαβαίνω και σέβομαι την κούραση του να παλεύεις τόσα χρόνια. Όμως, η αρνητική σου σκέψη πίστεψε με δεν σε βοηθούν καθόλου. Όπως, όταν υπέφερα έψαχνα απεγνωσμένα απαντήσεις και κάποιον να μιλήσω ο οποίος αισθάνεται το ίδιο με εμένα, έτσι και άλλα τόσα παιδιά έχουν την ίδια ανάγκη μέσα σε αυτό το μπλογκ να βρουν τις απαντήσεις σε αυτά που τους απασχολούν, και επειδή κάποιοι άνθρωποι με βοήθησαν πολύ το ίδιο έχω σκοπό να κάνω και εγώ για να βοηθάω έστω και μέσω μηνυμάτων και θετικών ενεργειών τα άτομα που το έχουν ανάγκη,και οφείλεις να το σεβαστείς αυτό φίλτατε/η. Από την γραφή σου καταλαβαίνω πόσο έχεις κουραστεί να μην "ζεις" , όμως έχω και μια αίσθηση ότι έχεις παραιτηθεί. Έχεις προσπαθήσει να ψάξεις βαθιά μέσα σου τους λόγους που βρίσκεσαι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση? Η αποπραγματοποίηση δεν είναι αρρώστια. Ούτε μένει για πάντα. Απλώς, όταν της δίνουμε πολλή σημασία επιμένει, όταν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά με τον εαυτό μας επιμένει. Η λύση είναι μέσα σου. Μην ασχολήσε με τα συμπτώματα και μην της δίνεις άλλη αξία. Το μυαλό σου ζητά απεγνωσμένα ξεκούραση. Δώσε του λίγη. Με αγάπη πάντα. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Μπράβο ρε Αλίκη!!Αν και δεν σε γνωρίζω έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.Δεν το βάζουμε κάτω έτσι απλά,ούτε παραδίδουμε τα όπλα αμαχητί! Μπόρα είναι και θα περάσει κι'αυτή όπως πέρασαν κι'άλλες τόσες φορές.Θα φύγουν τα βαριά σύννεφα και θα λάμψει και πάλι ο ήλιος!!


Ακριβώς αυτό βρε Στέλιο μου... 
Πρέπει να χτίσουμε μέσα μας την δική μας δύναμη ψυχής και να ανταπεξέλθουμε 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Χαίρομαι κατ'αρχήν για την Αλίκη που όπως φαίνεται πηγαίνει απ'τό καλό στό καλύτερο! Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό ακριβώς θα συμβεί κ με τον/την Μ1994. Ολα έχουν την θέση τους στην μάχη για την ανάκτηση,και οι γιατροί κ τα φάρμακα αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου πάνω απ'όλα ο Θεός,που υποστηρίζει όλα τα προηγούμενα. Αλίκη συνεχίζεις την θεραπεία;Εννοώ την φαρμακευτική.

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Το μυαλό σου ζητά απεγνωσμένα ξεκούραση. Δώσε του λίγη. 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Φοβάμαι πως χρειάζεται πολύύύύ ξεκούραση...απ'αυτήν που είναι αμετάκλητη.
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και την διάθεση να βοηθήσεις πάντως...ειλικρινά.
Συνέχισε να βοηθάς τους άλλους.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Πρωτον να εμπιστευεσαι τον γιατρο τι σου λεει, αλλιως τζαμπα τον πληρωνεις.
Κατα τη γνωμη μου κανε αποχη για καμποσο καιρο απο καθε ειδους ψυχολογικες μελετες - ασχολίες κτλ.
Φορτωσε το προγραμμα σου με ωραιες καθημερινες ασχολιες - δραστηριοτητες κι ας το κανεις με το ζορι στην αρχη.

----------


## Alice_1990

> Καλημέρα σε όλους! Χαίρομαι κατ'αρχήν για την Αλίκη που όπως φαίνεται πηγαίνει απ'τό καλό στό καλύτερο! Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό ακριβώς θα συμβεί κ με τον/την Μ1994. Ολα έχουν την θέση τους στην μάχη για την ανάκτηση,και οι γιατροί κ τα φάρμακα αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου πάνω απ'όλα ο Θεός,που υποστηρίζει όλα τα προηγούμενα. Αλίκη συνεχίζεις την θεραπεία;Εννοώ την φαρμακευτική.


Στέλιο μου και εγώ πιστεύω πολύ στον Θεό και όταν βρίσκω χρόνο επισκέπτομαι κάποια εκκλησία να ανάψω ένα κερί. Επίσης, έπινα και αγιασμό κάποια περίοδο και με έκανε να νιώθω καλά. Συνεχίζω ναι. 2 μήνες κάνω θεραπεία με φάρμακα οπότε θα συνεχίσω σίγουρα 4 μήνες ακόμα και μετά ο γιατρός θα κρίνει εάν πρέπει να σταματήσω ή όχι. Εσύ πως είσαι;

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Φοβάμαι πως χρειάζεται πολύύύύ ξεκούραση...απ'αυτήν που είναι αμετάκλητη.
> Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και την διάθεση να βοηθήσεις πάντως...ειλικρινά.
> Συνέχισε να βοηθάς τους άλλους.


Μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω παραπάνω για να σε κάνω να νιώσεις έστω λίγο καλύτερα. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Αυτή η πικρία που νιώθουμε είναι ακόμα χειρότερο αίσθημα από την ίδια την αποπραγματοποίηση..όμως, θα το λέω πάντα. Δεν πρέπει ποτέ μα ποτέ να παραδώσουμε τα όπλα και να εγκαταλείψουμε. Πρέπει να βρίσκουμε το κουράγιο και να παλεύουμε έστω και για να βγει η επόμενη μέρα. Να είσαι πάντα καλά.

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μ1994

Εχω αρχισει ναβπαιρνω αποφαση να κανω αυτο που λες

----------


## Μ1994

Απλα σπουδαζω ψυχολογια και αναγκαστηκα πρεπει να διαβασω τα συο μαθηματα που χρωσταω και με φορτωνει το οτι σπουδασα κατι που μαλλον δε μκα ει καλο

----------


## elis

Εγω ειμαι πατερασ με σχιζο κ δουλευω εικοσι χρονια να μη στα πολυλογω ξερω ολη την ανθρωπινη φυση πρεπει να βρεισ τροπο να δημιουργησεισ αμυνεσ και να το ξεπερασεισ

----------


## στελιος66

Καλησπέρα! Αυτή την περίοδο παίρνω ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής με μελατονίνη και βαλεριάνα,γιατί πριν λίγο καιρό είχα ενα θεματάκι με τον ύπνο μου,το οποίο λειτούργησε πολύ καλά. Τώρα επειδή έχω πλέον μεγαλώσει κ δεν δεν έχω την υπομονή που είχα κάποτε(μέγα λάθος παρεμπιπτόντως!!),και όπως και η Μ1994 έχω ένα θέμα με τις υποτιθέμενες ασθένειες,μόλις αρχίσω και αγχώνομαι πάει να μου βγεί σε αποπροσωποποίηση.Οπως σας είπα έχω φίλο ψυχίατρο κ το συζήτησα μαζί του. Αν δω ότι δεν την παλέυω ίσως πάρω κάποιο φάρμακο,δεν έχω προκατάληψη. Αναλόγως με την διάθεση θα πράξω,αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής όταν καταφέρνεις κ ξεπερνάς κάτι μόνος σου έχει άλλη χάρη και άλλη αίσθηση. Νιώθεις απίστευτα δυνατός κ ενα αίσθημα ότι ξαναγεννήθηκες.

----------


## Μ1994

Και τι σου ειπε;

----------


## Μ1994

Απλα πιστευω οτι επειδη ειναι αρκετα οδυνηρο συμπτωμα υπαρχει και παραπανω φοβος και γι αυτο τα σκαει εκει ισως το αγχος μας... δλδ εγω δεν παθαινω πια ασφυξια ή ζαλη αν και τα προτιμουσα χιλιες φορες σαν συνπτωματα

----------


## στελιος66

Μου είπε ότι έχουμε πολλές εναλλακτικές από πλευράς φαρμακευτικών επιλογών,αλλά μάλλον σε σιταλοπράμη ή εσιταλοπράμη θα πάμε,αν πάμε τελικά. Για να δούμε. Πάντως όπως προανέφερα είναι καθαρά ζήτημα έλλειψης υπομονής απ'την πλευρά μου γιατί γνωρίζω ότι αν φανώ υπομονετικός θα περάσει μόνο του,απλά θέλει τον χρόνο του. Την αποπροσωπ την νιώθεις συνεχώς;

----------


## Μ1994

Βασικα ξερεις τι κανω; Την νιωθω οταν θετω ερωτηματα στον εαυτο μου! Δλδ μπορει να ξεχαστω και να πω ωωωωπ ποια εισαι τι εισαι μπλα μπλα . Δεν το παθαινω αιφνιδια ! Απλα ειναι αποτελεσμα ερωτησεων! Καταλαβες;;; Το κανω μονη μου! Εκει που καθομαι σκεφτομαι αυτο και το παθαινω

----------


## Μ1994

Σκεφτομαι οτι εψω νιωσει ετσι και το ξαναπροκαλω και δεν ξερω πως θα περασει αυτο το πραγμα σαν ιδεοληψία

----------


## Alice_1990

> Σκεφτομαι οτι εψω νιωσει ετσι και το ξαναπροκαλω και δεν ξερω πως θα περασει αυτο το πραγμα σαν ιδεοληψία


Δεν είναι ιδεοληψία. Είναι η φύση της διαταραχής τέτοια. Το μυαλό μας είναι ύπουλο και παίζει τα δικά του παιχνίδια. Το θέμα είναι εμείς να προσπαθούμε να μην υποκύπτουμε. Στέλιο μου και εγώ εσιταλοπράμη παίρνω, επομένως εάν έχεις απορίες εγώ είμαι εδώ για να στις λύσω!! 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μ1994

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους! Ευχομαι να εχετε ολοι δυναμη και να ερθει ενα πιο ομορφο αυριο!

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημερούδια παιδιά!Λοιπόν Μ1994 αυτό που λές ακριβώς συμβαίνει,αρχίζει κανείς κ σκέφτεται ότι έχει το συγκεκριμένο σύμπτωμα κ ενώ μπορεί ως την στιγμή εκείνη να είναι καλά,αμέσως μετά τσούπ κάνει την εμφάνισή της η ακατανόμαστη!!Αλίκη είναι εύκολο φαρμακάκι ή δύστροπο;

----------


## Μ1994

Ναι αλλα τωρα μου υα γυρνας! Εγω σε ειχα στο μυαλο μου για να παιρνω δυνανη και να πω θα περασει. Εσυ ομως λες οτι σου ξανασυμβαινει! Παντα ετσι θα αντιδραμε στο σγχος;

----------


## Μ1994

Και αυτες οι κωλοσκεψεις ρε παιδια; Που σε κανουν να νιωθεις ενα τιποτα; Γιατι μιλαω τι ειναι αυτο π λεω πως καταλαβαινω τι μου λενε; Σε βγαζουν τελειως απο την υπαρξη σπυ! Εγω χθες ηθελα να βγαλω τον εγκεφαλο μου! Το εκναα εικονα δηλαδη. Αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι νορμαλ ας πουμε θελετε να μου πειτε; Και αν δεν περασουν ποτε?

----------


## Alice_1990

> Και αυτες οι κωλοσκεψεις ρε παιδια; Που σε κανουν να νιωθεις ενα τιποτα; Γιατι μιλαω τι ειναι αυτο π λεω πως καταλαβαινω τι μου λενε; Σε βγαζουν τελειως απο την υπαρξη σπυ! Εγω χθες ηθελα να βγαλω τον εγκεφαλο μου! Το εκναα εικονα δηλαδη. Αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι νορμαλ ας πουμε θελετε να μου πειτε; Και αν δεν περασουν ποτε?


Περνάνε γλυκιέ/α μου. Εγώ στο λέω. Εμπιστεύσου με. Είχα ακριβώς τις ίδιες σκέψεις. Και τώρα δεν έχω καμία από αυτές. Απλώς, νιώθω ακόμα λίγο αποκομμένη από το περιβάλλον και τον εαυτό μου. Οι σκέψεις όμως, δεν υπάρχουν πια. Επίσης, εφόσον ο εγκέφαλος σου έχει μπει σε αυτήν την διαδικασία δηλαδή να αμύνεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο υπάρχει πιθανότητα όταν το ξεπεράσεις και παρουσιάσεις άγχος στο μέλλον να εμφανιστεί πάλι. Όμως, εάν κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία και καταλάβεις ότι την αποπραγματοποίηση την προκαλούν οι αρνητικές σκέψεις και τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα θα μάθεις να τα διαχειρίζεσαι και ουσιαστικά θα την προλαβαίνεις την αποπραγματόποιηση. Δεν θα αφήνεις το μυαλό σου να ξανακλείσει τους διακόπτες του. Όμως, αυτό χρειάζεται υπομονή και προσπάθεια. Είναι σαν να δομείς τον εαυτό σου από την αρχή, εφόσον δεν μπορούμε να γυρίσουμε τον εαυτό μας 23 χρόνια πίσω. Θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να το κάνουμε τώρα!

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Καλημερούδια παιδιά!Λοιπόν Μ1994 αυτό που λές ακριβώς συμβαίνει,αρχίζει κανείς κ σκέφτεται ότι έχει το συγκεκριμένο σύμπτωμα κ ενώ μπορεί ως την στιγμή εκείνη να είναι καλά,αμέσως μετά τσούπ κάνει την εμφάνισή της η ακατανόμαστη!!Αλίκη είναι εύκολο φαρμακάκι ή δύστροπο;


Για την πλειοψηφία είναι πολύ εύκολο. Εγώ ήμουν ιδιάζουσα περίπτωση καθώς ο οργανισμός μου ήταν παρθένος στα φάρμακα. Είχα κάποιες έντονες παρενέργειες τις πρώτες 2 εβδομάδες που με την βοήθεια ενός αγχολυτικού εξαφανίστηκαν. Είναι από τα καλύτερα φάρμακα νεότερης γενιάς για την κατάθλιψη,την διαταραχή πανικού και την αποπραγματοποίηση. Απλώς, θέλει τον χρόνο του για να δράσει. Σου καθαρίζει το μυαλό από τις αρνητικές σκέψεις, μειώνει το άγχος, και σου δίνει αυτοπεποίθηση να κάνεις πράγματα που σαν Στέλιος θα δίσταζες. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μ1994

Exoume xrono mprosta mas na xtisoume pali th zwh ! Ayto thelw na pisteuw! Apla meta skeftomai “ma exeis skeftei auto k auti” ti nohma exei? Esu de fivasai oti tha xreiaztei na ta pairneis gia panta? Ti s leei o Y?

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Exoume xrono mprosta mas na xtisoume pali th zwh ! Ayto thelw na pisteuw! Apla meta skeftomai “ma exeis skeftei auto k auti” ti nohma exei? Esu de fivasai oti tha xreiaztei na ta pairneis gia panta? Ti s leei o Y?


Όσο μένει στο επίπεδο της απλής αίσθησης,όσο παραμένει ένα διανοητικό μέγεθος,έχει υψηλό προσδόκιμο πλήρους ιάσεως.
Να αρχίσεις να φοβάσαι όταν και αν σωματοποιηθεί όλο αυτο...Τότε θα είναι δύσκολο να απαλλαγείς οριστικά.
Αναθάρρυσε!!!....Είσαι ακόμα 23!...Και είναι ακόμα απλές σκέψεις!
Θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσεις αντιπερισπασμούς για να διασκεδάζεται η προσοχή σου και να μην εστιάζεις σ'αυτό...

----------


## migena

έχω ακριβώς τις ίδιες σκέψεις και χειρότερες
ο ψυχίατρος μου διέγνωσε ιδεοληψίες με κατάθλιψη
και μετά από μια άσχημη κρίση πανικού έπαθα αποπραγματοποιήση και έχω ακριβώς τις ίδιες σκέψεις
δεν θα θα πάθεις τίποτα σοβαρό
εμένα μου περνάει σιγά σιγά
μην του δίνεις σημασία
ούτε να του πηγαίνεις κόντρα ούτε να το επιβεβαιώνεις απλά μην του δίνεις σημασία
μόλις έρχονται τα ερωτήματα και οι σκέψεις προσπάθησε να κάνεις κάτι που θέλει την προσοχή σου ακόμα και να βάψεις τα νύχια σου
θα περάσει μην ανησυχείς καθόλου

----------


## Μ1994

Ειναι περιπου 2 μηνες... παιδια φοβαμαι οτι θα το παγιωσω ..

----------


## Μ1994

Το εχω συνεχεια στο μυαλο μου και δεν ξερω τι να κανω ... η απειλη να παγιωθει η να σωματοποιηθει με κανει να το σκεφτομαι ακομα πηο πολυ! Και η ιδεα της καταθλιψης και της μονιμοτητας των χαπιων ... π Ψ μου ειναι καθετος στο να μην παρω χαπια αλλα δεν ξερω αν αντεχει αλλη πιεση το κεφαλι μου..

----------


## στελιος66

Κατ'αρχήν δεν είπα ότι έπαθα αποπρ! Ομως ως άνθρωπος κ εγω έχω κάποιες φορές τα πάνω μου κ τα κάτω μου! Απλά περιέγραψα τον τρόπο σκέψης που παράγει αυτό το συναίσθημα,μη παρερμηνεύεις αυτά που λέω! Αλλά και πάλι στη ζωή ποτέ μη λές ποτέ! Δλδ εάν πάθεις μια φορά γρίπη σημαίνει ότι δεν θα ξαναπάθεις ποτέ; Το θετικό είναι ότι μαθαίνοντας τον τρόπο που εμφανίζεται η αποπρ την απομυθοποιείς και την στέλνεις από'κεί που ήρθε,αυτό είναι όλο το νόημα!

----------


## Μ1994

Ηρθα στη θεση μου! Δεν το ειπα για να σε προσβαλλω αλλα γιατι οντως σκεφτομαι α κατσε ρε φιλε ο στελιος66 το νικησε :p

----------


## στελιος66

Ναι κ χωρίς φάρμακα κ βοήθεια ψυχολόγου,στο λέω ειλικρινά!! Αυτό που σου είπα πάντως για την απομυθοποίηση ισχύει στο ακέραιο. Δέν ξέρω αλλά είναι σαν ένα ψέμα που το ξεσκεπάζεις κ αυτό έπειτα καταρρέει μόνο του,κάπως έτσι μπορώ να το περιγράψω πιό παραστατικά, Μην μασάς τίποτα,σκέψου ότι αυτή την στιγμή αυτό που νιώθεις είναι τα απλώς τα ψέματα του άγχους σου κ τίποτε περισσότερο. Θα έρθει σύντομα η στιγμή που θα τα σκέφτεσαι όλα κ θα σου φαίνονται σαν ένα κακό όνειρο που δεν μπορεί πλέον να βλάψει κ τίποτε περισσότερο απ'αυτό,οκ;

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Ηρθα στη θεση μου! Δεν το ειπα για να σε προσβαλλω αλλα γιατι οντως σκεφτομαι α κατσε ρε φιλε ο στελιος66 το νικησε :p


Δεν αντιμετωπίζουν όλοι την ίδια διαταραχή με τον ίδιο τρόπο και στην ίδια ένταση.
Ακούω μερικές φορές κάποιον να λέει:''Έπεσα σε κατάθλιψη και τρώω όλη μέρα γλυκα,,έχω πάρει πολλά κιλά'',και εγώ γελάω...Δεν είναι αυτό κατάθλιψη...μακάρι να ήταν έτσι.
Ή εκνευρίζομαι όταν ακούω κάποιον να λέει''¨Ο τάδε ήταν δυνατός και νίκησε τον καρκίνο...ενώ ο δείνα πάλεψε αλλά δεν τα κατάφερε''...αυτά είναι σαχλαμάρες..
Η ίδια διαταραχή έχει πολλές βαθμίδες κακοήθειας και εκδηλώνεται με διαφορετικό τρόπο σε κάθε άνθρωπο.

Δεν έχεις κάποιο έμπιστο πρόσωπο στον κοντινό σου περίγυρο που θα μπορούσες να του εκμυστηρευτείς το τί περνάς και να προσπαθήσετε από κοινού να φτιάξετε αντιπερισπασμούς για να ξεχαστείς και να χαλαρώσεις?"

----------


## Μ1994

Exw apla mou eipes auto gia swmatopoihsh pou de thelw akrivws na mathw ti einai kai tromokratoumai ligo.. exw milhsei alla ti na sou kanei onallos ?

----------


## Μ1994

Kai giati alloi me tis idies skepseis na diagignwskontai me katathlipsh k egw oxi as poume ? Ayta me fovizoun kai me kratane

----------


## Μ1994

Μακαρι να γινει ετσι ειλικρινα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα λογια σου, γιατι προς το παρον μιωθω σαν να ειμαι καπου φυλακισμενη και η ζωη μου και ο εαυτος μου ενα ψεμα

----------


## Alice_1990

> Μακαρι να γινει ετσι ειλικρινα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα λογια σου, γιατι προς το παρον μιωθω σαν να ειμαι καπου φυλακισμενη και η ζωη μου και ο εαυτος μου ενα ψεμα


Καταρχάς δεν είναι αναγκαίο όταν έχεις αποπραγματοποίηση να έχεις και κατάθλιψη. Μπορεί τις περισσότερες φορές να πηγαίνουν πακέτο όμως, μπορείς να το πάθεις και από απλό άγχος. Το ξέρεις ότι το 50% του πληθυσμού θα πάθει μια φορά αποπρ. από απλό άγχος ή μετατραυματικό στρες? Και ότι το 80% μπορεί να το πάθει στα καλά καθούμενα για δευτερόλεπτα χωρίς κανέναν προφανή λόγο; λέγεται jamais vu και είναι το αντίθετο του γνωστού σε όλους μας deja vu. Οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι και άλλο και μην ζορίζεις τον εαυτό σου. Εφόσον, ο γιατρός σου σου λέει πως δεν χρειάζεσαι φάρμακα σημαίνει πως μπορείς να το αντιμετωπίσεις και μόνος/η. Εμένα ο ψυχίατρος μου έχει πολύ πλάκα. Μου έλεγε ότι κάθε φορά που πηγαίνει σινεμά παθαίνει αποπραγματοποίηση, και για να το σατιρίσει και λίγο μου έλεγε ήρθες να λύσεις τον πρόβλημα σου στον ομοιοπαθή. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο με έκανε να καταλάβω πόσο ασήμαντο είναι όλο αυτό. Όσο αναφορά τις κρίσεις πανικού που μου προκαλούσε η αποπραγματοποίηση μου έλεγε ότι είναι τόσο ανούσια όλα αυτά που είναι λες και πηγαίνεις στον παθολόγο και του λες έχω κρύωμα....

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μ1994

Σου στελνω μια αγκαλια

----------


## Alice_1990

> Σου στελνω μια αγκαλια


Γλυκουλιι Εισαι καθολου καλυτερα;

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μ1994

Νομοζω απο αποπραγματοποιηση παω καλα ! Αλλα παιδια μου εχουν καρφωθει τα υπρξιακα! Ειναι παρα πολυ βασανιστικο και με κλονιζει! Ετρωγα ανεκαθεν κολληματα με ασθενειες κλπ αλλα αυτα οκ περνανε καποια στιγμη βλεπεις οτι δε νοσεις! Αλλα τα υπαρξιακα και ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις πως σταματανε;;; Περνανε;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλησπέρα. Είμαι καινούριο μέλος. Γράφω εδώ χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη αν είναι αποπραγματοποίηση-αποπροσωποποίηση αυτό που παθαίνω. Είμαι φοιτήτρια ψυχολογίας. Ξέρω αρκετά πράγματα με αποτέλεσμα να ασχολούμαι συνέχεια με την εσωτερική μου κατάσταση. Πριν από ένα μήνα περίπου ενώ ήμουν με το αγόρι μου κι ενώ τον κοίταγα, σαν να έθεσα στον εαυτό μου το ερώτημα ποιός είναι αυτός? είχα βεβαια επίγνωση του ποιος είναι. Με τρόμαξε πάρα πολύ αυτή η σκέψη και απο εκείνη τη μέρα άρχισα να το κάνω συνέχεια. Σαν να επικεντρωνομαι υπερβολικά στη σκέψη μου και να παρατηρώ υπερβολικά πολύ τα πράγματα μέχρι π μ φαίνονται ξένα και τον εαυτό μου μέχρι που μου φαίνεται ξένος και αυτός, σαν να χάνεται, σαν να αδειάζω. αυτό μου δημιουργεί μια πολύ άσχημη αίσθηση που με κάνει να θέλω να φύγω απο τον εαυτό μου. Πριν από ένα χρόνο ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία λόγω κρίσεων πανικού. Ανα διαστήματα τρωω σκαλώματα οτι πάσχω απο κάτι. Ο μεγαλύτερος μου φόβος είναι η σχιζοφρένεια. Κάθε φορά π σκέφτομαι η αναφέρομαι σε αυτήν με λούζει κρύος ιδρώτας. όλη αυτή η κατάσταση με οδηγεί σε πολύ περίεργες σκέψεις που με τρομάζουν εκ νέου. Για παράδειγμα σκέφτομαι τι είναι το μυαλό, η γλώσσα, γιατί μιλάω και τι θελω να πω. κάποιες φορές το σκέφτομαι τόσο πολύ που νιώθω σαν ενα κουτί. Ο ψυχοθεραπευτής μου ισχυρίζεται οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθω σχιζοφρένεια, τον έχω πρήξει, όμως εγώ τα ερμηνεύω όλα σαν συμπτώματα του ότι οδεύω προσ τα εκει. Επίσης ασχολούμαι συνέχεια με τα υπαρξιακά και μπαίνω σε διάφορα σαιτ. Εχω διαβασει ότι αν βιώνεις υπαρξιακή κρίση και δν βγεις μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ψυχωτικές καταστάσεις. έχω επίσης φοβίες ότι μπορει να τρελαθώ και να σκοτώσω κάποιο δικό μου άνθρωπο ή να κάνω κάτι κακό. Μπαίνω καθε λίγο και λιγάκι και διαβαζω διάφορα ποστ εδω που με ανακουφίζουν παροδικά. Αυτό π με σκοτώνει περισσότερο εκτός από όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις είναι ότι φοβάμαι μην πιστέψω στο τέλος οτι ειναι ονειρο αυτό που ζω και μετα δεν μπορει να με πεισει κανεις για το αντίθετο. Τέλος να αναφέρω ότι όταν κάνω κάτι ξεχνιέμαι και όταν ξεχνιέμαι ειναι σαν να υπενθυμίζω στον εαυτό μου : " Ωπ μηπως δεν είσαι πραγματική? Τι είσαι ? είναι αληθεια ότι ζεις?" Aσχολούμαι τόσο πολύ με αυτά που ξυπνάω στον υπνο μου και αναρωτιεμαι οχι ποια ειμαι, αλλά τι είμαι.. είναι τρελο. Έχω κουραστεί και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω αν μου συμβαίνει αιφνίδια ή αν το επαναφέρω εγώ σαν σκέψη, αν και τείνω στο δεύτερο.
> 
> ΥΓ. Δεν εχω κανενα πλάνο για τη ζωή μου και δεν θέλω μάλλον να ασχοληθω με την ψυχολογία. Σύμφωνα με τον ψυχολόγο μου αυτό είναι το πυρηνικό μου πρόβλημα. 
> 
> Συγχωρέστε με για το μεγάλο κείμενο και την συγκεχυμένη γραφή. Φοβάμαι.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Από ότι κατάλαβα,πρέπει να είσαι και τρομερά αγχώδης,σχετικά με τη ζωή σου,την ύπαρξη σου,τα πάντα.
Οι γύρω σου τι λένε με την κατάσταση αυτή?
Ίσως ο ψυχολόγος σου να έχεις δίκιο,καθώς δείχνεις να κάνεις πράγματα από ανάγκη,όπως οι σπουδές στον συγκεκριμένο κλάδο που όπως λες ότι δεν θες να ασχοληθείς.Πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα,των σπουδών,έχεις σκεφτεί να σπουδάσει αυτό που πραγματικά θες?Και να βάλεις κάποιο πλάνο για την ζωή σου?

----------


## Alice_1990

> Από ότι κατάλαβα,πρέπει να είσαι και τρομερά αγχώδης,σχετικά με τη ζωή σου,την ύπαρξη σου,τα πάντα.
> Οι γύρω σου τι λένε με την κατάσταση αυτή?
> Ίσως ο ψυχολόγος σου να έχεις δίκιο,καθώς δείχνεις να κάνεις πράγματα από ανάγκη,όπως οι σπουδές στον συγκεκριμένο κλάδο που όπως λες ότι δεν θες να ασχοληθείς.Πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα,των σπουδών,έχεις σκεφτεί να σπουδάσει αυτό που πραγματικά θες?Και να βάλεις κάποιο πλάνο για την ζωή σου?


Γενικά αυτό που έχω καταλάβει παιδιά είναι ότι το άγχος, οι κρίσεις πανικού, η κατάθλιψη, η αποπραγματοποίηση κλπ έρχονται στην ζωή μας για να μας πουν κάτι που δεν έχουμε καταλάβει. Είναι σαν να χτυπάει ένα εσωτερικό καμπανάκι το οποίο να μας υποδεικνύει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την ζωή μας. Ότι κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξουμε. Για τον καθένα από εμάς φυσικά μπορεί να είναι κάτι διαφορετικό πχ μια δουλειά που δεν μας ευχαριστεί, ένας σύντροφος που δεν μας ευχαριστεί, το ότι δεν ξέρουμε τι θέλουμε να κάνουμε στην ζωή μας,η ανεργία, η απραξία, η έλλειψη ενδιαφερόντων, η έλλειψη φίλων και πολλά ακόμα παραδείγματα. Μην κολλάτε λοιπόν στα συμπτώματα της αποπραγματοποίησης. Προσπαθήστε να δείτε λίγο πιο βαθιά το ζήτημα,και να είστε ειλικρινείς με τους εαυτούς σας. Και ότι σας καταπιέζει να προσπαθήσετε να το αλλάξετε και να το βγάλετε μια για πάντα από την ζωή σας. Τα συμπτώματα της αποπραγματοποίησης περνάνε, το θέμα είναι όμως ότι εάν δεν τα βρούμε με τον εαυτό μας, εάν δεν ξεκουράσουμε λίγο το μυαλό μας από τις αρνητικές σκέψεις και τις υπαρξιακές αντίστοιχα θα βασανιζόμαστε άδικα. Και τα λέω μπας και τα ακούσω και εγώ. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που με απελπίζει αυτό το αίσθημα ότι κάτι με διαχωρίζει από τον κόσμο και τον εαυτό μου. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το διαχειριστείς όλο αυτό. Όμως, έχω συνηδητοποίησει ότι κάτω από την αποπραγματοποίηση υπάρχουν χίλια δυο πράγματα που θέλω να αλλάξω και με κάνουν να μην είμαι ικανοποιήμενη με τον εαυτό μου. Όταν κατανοήσεις αυτό και το αποδεχτείς και σιγά σιγά κάνεις μικρά βηματάκια για να λύσεις τα προβλήματα σου, σίγουρα οδεύεις σε καλό δρόμο να απαλλαγείς από την αποπραγματοποίηση. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μ1994

Καλησπέρα! Μου εχουν μεινει ρε παιδια παρα πολυ οι υπαρξιακες σκεψεις που με κανουν κουρελι! Τωρα ας πουμε σκεφτομαι οτι σκεφτομαι και μου προκαλει τρομο. Μηπως ειναι ΙΔΨ; Καποιος που να ειχε τετοιες σκεψεις τοσο εντονα ας μου πει οτι το ξεπερασε! Μοιαζουν οτι θα ειναι τοσο μονιμες αυτες οι σκεψεις!

----------


## Μ1994

Προσπαθω να διαβασω για την εξεταστικη και διαβασζω και σκεφτομαι «πως καταλαβαινω τι διαβαζω;» Μπορω να τις παραβλεψω και να στγκεντρωθω αλλα πανε παραλληλα αυτες οι σκεψεις ρε παιδια.. τι θα κανω;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Προσπαθω να διαβασω για την εξεταστικη και διαβασζω και σκεφτομαι «πως καταλαβαινω τι διαβαζω;» Μπορω να τις παραβλεψω και να στγκεντρωθω αλλα πανε παραλληλα αυτες οι σκεψεις ρε παιδια.. τι θα κανω;


Από τώρα για την εξεταστική?:Ρ
Μήπως να ξανασυζητήσεις με τον ψυχολόγο σου,όλα αυτά που σε βασανίζουν?
Θα σου δώσει κάποιες συμβουλές πάνω σε αυτά τα θέματα.

----------


## Μ1994

Το συζηταω καθε καθε φορα τωρα 2 μηνες καθε φορα.. δε δινει σημαδια. Μ λεει ασχολεισου με την οραγματικη ζωη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το συζηταω καθε καθε φορα τωρα 2 μηνες καθε φορα.. δε δινει σημαδια. Μ λεει ασχολεισου με την οραγματικη ζωη


Ίσως να θέλει να σου πως όλα αυτά είναι μόνο στο μυαλό σου.

----------


## elis

Ετσι ειναι τα βιβλια στο πανεπιστημιο κινεζικα σιγα σιγα με το διαβασμα ανοιγει το μυαλο κ οταν θα παρεισ το πτυχιο σου θα εισαι ετοιμη απο γνωσεισ

----------


## Oddy

> Το συζηταω καθε καθε φορα τωρα 2 μηνες καθε φορα.. δε δινει σημαδια. Μ λεει ασχολεισου με την οραγματικη ζωη


 ρε , μηπως πρπ απλα να αλλαξεις σχολη μιας κ αυτη ειναι που σε βαζει περισσοτερο σε τετοιες σκεψεις , εγω παντως δεν εχω θεμα να σκεφτομαι διαφορα υπαρξιακα ζητηματα οπως ακριβως τα σκεφτεστε εσεις δλδ με την καθε λεπτομερεια αλλα δε με πιανει κανενα αγχος ...

----------


## RandomUser

> ρε , μηπως πρπ απλα να αλλαξεις σχολη μιας κ αυτη ειναι που σε βαζει περισσοτερο σε τετοιες σκεψεις , εγω παντως δεν εχω θεμα να σκεφτομαι διαφορα υπαρξιακα ζητηματα οπως ακριβως τα σκεφτεστε εσεις δλδ με την καθε λεπτομερεια αλλα δε με πιανει κανενα αγχος ...


Αγχος ισως οχι αλλα δεν σου προκαλει κατι σαν ξενερωμα;


Καταλαβαινω απολυτα την νηματοθετη. Εγω ειμαι σε μια φαση που μου εχουν ψιλοφυγει η δυσφορια της αποπρ. αλλα με εχουν κυριευσει υπαρξιακες σκεψεις του τυπου, γιατι υπαρχουμε, γιατι ζουμε, τι υπαρχει μετα τον θανατο κτλ. Απο τη μια δεν με τρομοκρατουν τοσο σαν σκεψεις, απο τη αλλη ομως με ριχνουν ψυχολογικα και μου δημιουργουν ενα υπαρξιακο κενο του τυπου τι νοημα εχει η ζωη.

Ισως να ειναι υπολειματα του υπερβολικου αγχους...

Οπως ειπε η Αλικη σε ενα σχολιο, ολα αυτα μπορει να ειναι και ενα εσωτερικο "καμπανακι" που κτυπαει για να μας υποδειξει πως κατι πρεπει να αλλαξουμε στη ζωη μας.

----------


## DiSI

> Το συζηταω καθε καθε φορα τωρα 2 μηνες καθε φορα.. δε δινει σημαδια. Μ λεει ασχολεισου με την οραγματικη ζωη


Καλησπέρα... έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα.. έχω ΙΔΨ και αποπροσωποίηση.. αυτό που λες τα υπαρξιακά και με το αγόρι τα έχω κι εγώ, άλλοτε εντονότερα, άλλοτε όχι. Και εμένα ο ψυχοθεραπευτής μου δεν ασχολείται πολύ με αυτό αλλά με έχει βοηθήσει στο να καταλάβω γιατί έρχεται αυτή η αίσθηση.. οφείλω να πω ότι πήγαινα πολύ καλύτερα αλλά κι εγώ με την εξεταστική έχω αγχωθεί και με έχουν πιάσει πάλι. Μην φοβάσαι, δεν παθαίνεις έτσι σχιζοφρένεια! Αν θέλεις μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε κ με προσωπικά μνμτα!!

----------


## Oddy

> Αγχος ισως οχι αλλα δεν σου προκαλει κατι σαν ξενερωμα;
> 
> 
> Καταλαβαινω απολυτα την νηματοθετη. Εγω ειμαι σε μια φαση που μου εχουν ψιλοφυγει η δυσφορια της αποπρ. αλλα με εχουν κυριευσει υπαρξιακες σκεψεις του τυπου, γιατι υπαρχουμε, γιατι ζουμε, τι υπαρχει μετα τον θανατο κτλ. Απο τη μια δεν με τρομοκρατουν τοσο σαν σκεψεις, απο τη αλλη ομως με ριχνουν ψυχολογικα και μου δημιουργουν ενα υπαρξιακο κενο του τυπου τι νοημα εχει η ζωη.
> 
> Ισως να ειναι υπολειματα του υπερβολικου αγχους...
> 
> Οπως ειπε η Αλικη σε ενα σχολιο, ολα αυτα μπορει να ειναι και ενα εσωτερικο "καμπανακι" που κτυπαει για να μας υποδειξει πως κατι πρεπει να αλλαξουμε στη ζωη μας.


Το νοημα ειναι απλο , να ζησεις οπως σαρεσει αφου στην τελικη ολοι θα πεθάνουμε καποια στιγμη , εμενα με βασανιζουν σοβαρες αυπνιες κ στην αρχη ειχα ψηλοαπογοητευτει με τη φαση καθως σπουδαζω επιστημες υγειας κ ξερω τα μακροπροθεσμα αποτελεσματα ελλειψης υπνου , ωστοσο καθε φορα σκεφτομαι αυτο που σ εγραψα πριν κ ειμαι κ παλι γεματος ορεξη να ζησω καινουρια πραγματσ κ να γνωρισω καινουριους ανθρωπους , ποιος ξερει μπορει αυριο να με πατησεθ κανα φορτηγο χαχα

----------


## DiSI

Παιδιά καλησπέρα... προχθές που οδηγούσα με έπιασε ξαφνικά μήπως δεν καταλαβαίνω τι γίνεται και δεν πατήσω φρένο ή δεν στριψω στην στροφή και γενικά ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι γίνεται με αποτέλεσμα να αγχωθώ παρά πολύ. Οδηγούσα μια χαρά αλλά είχα φοβερό άγχος. Από τότε φοβάμαι να οδηγώ και νομίζω πτι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι γίνεται. Έχει πάθει κανεις κάτι αντιστοιχο;

----------


## RandomUser

@Oddy Χαιρομαι που που μπορεις και το εκλαμβανεις ετσι θετικα. Στην περιπτωση αυτων που εχουν θεματα με αποπρ. το προβλημα ειναι πως εχουνε μπει σε ενα τρυπακι και υπεραναλυουν τα υπαρξιακα.

@DiSI Ναι, και εγω το εχω παθει. Εκει που οδηγω μπαινει μια σκεψη στο ακυρο και λεω στον εαυτο μου, που παω τωρα και γιατι το κανω αυτο. Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει ολοι οσοι εχουμε αποπρ. ακολουθουμε σχεδον ενα ιδιο μοτιβο σκεψεων. Υπομονη. Επισης εγω θα σου προτεινα να χρησημοποιεις το αυτοκινητο για μικρες αποστασεις και να πηγαινεις σε οικεια μερη ετσι ωστε το μυαλο σου να εξοικειωθει με την ιδεα της οδηγησης.

----------

